# Rabbit Racing



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Has anybody had any dealings with Zach Weissglass the new owner of Rabbit Racing.
Thinking of ordering some stuff out of him,what's he like to deal with,and what's his sevice like.
Used to love Harvey and Willy when they were Rabbit,but i don't know anything about the new guy.:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hornet, I have dealt with Zach a few times. so far, so good. remember, he is about 17 years old and not terribly organized. make sure he tells you he has product in stock before paying. I have also met him at shows and he seems very genuine and dedicated, but terribly disorganized. I am not sure he has even gotten all the inventory from Harvey that was included in the deal. I don't know if he has updated anything about the site either. but, the items I have bought arrived quickly and were exactly what was advertised.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up Al.:thumbsup:
Will do,before ordering anything.
Rick


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

zach seems to be a good guy. i tried to order some stuff from him 2 emails 1 phone call here it is 2 weeks later still no return email. thats ok i just ordered from another supplier.he does seem to be a good guy,i,ll wait awhile before i order again from him.hornet remember there are alot of other suppliers that will gladly take yer lunch money from ya. jag hobbies lucky bobs batjet partspig and so on .not bad rappin just want it when i want it ! we are consumers in a small market. its all about customer service. then u buy from them again.


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*rabbit racing*

I payed for an order on dec 29, as of today still no packages!
GARY


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

It's been a month for me...........no parts!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks guys,looks like maybe we'll go some place else for now.
Hey is this the same kid that was trying to route his own track a few years ago,i think he was about 14 then,he had a couple pics of his track on here at the time,my memories not as good as it used to be,but i've seen his name somewhere before
Rick


----------



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Zach is a good kid, honest but as stated disorganized. Another local is shop is telling suppliers he stole from his shop which is a complete lie. The shop is fabricating these lies because the one thing he is stealing is his customers.

Zach was at the ECRS race yesterday he had a good supply of parts on hand at discounted prices, I know he was going to the Bob Beers show today. This was my second time dealing with him, he is new to the hobby appears to biting off a little more than he can chew considering he has quite a bit more to learn and needs to develop his organizational skills.

I would give the kid a chance but as somebody else stated you want it when you want if he doesn't get it to you buy elsewhere.

TK


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

TK1 said:


> Zach was at the ECRS race yesterday he had a good supply of parts on hand at discounted prices,
> 
> you want it when you want if he doesn't get it to you buy elsewhere.
> 
> TK


Then why can't he put things in a package & mail them?
He has time to flit about, but not 15min to fill a package?

And, what is your recourse if you've already sent him your $$$$$$??

What do I tell my customers who are waiting for their things?


I had to canibalize my personal builds.....TO EXPIDITE THE ORDER.... They got their stuff!

Spoke with him a week ago said he was mailing out next day, still nothing!

Obviously that was not true, or it would have been here by now........


The Natives are getting restless..........


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Dont know what you need but brp delivered to me last week in a blizzard in 2 days!!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Well by the guys who've contacted me off board,looks like i'll take my money elsewhere.
TK,just a heads up,a few guys are thinking the kid is selling parts that he's already been paid for,if that's the case he won't last long,lots are questioning his honesty:wave:
He's got quite a popular following going by the looks of it


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I've spoken w/Zack today @ the LI HO show about the posts in this thread.
Hopefully he will address the issue & contact all concerned. Although he has chosen a business venture that will hold him accountable & responsible, keep
in mind that he is young.


----------



## rabbitracing (Apr 13, 2009)

hey this is zach 

I understand I have to work on s&h quicker and organization

Thanks
zach


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

That's a big understatement Zach.
You're pissing guys off kid,and word of mouth in this hobby will kill you.
You've got a bunch of my money kid,and we haven't seen any parts,where's my Difalco controller you were paid for way back in Dec.
Get your act together Zach,and answer your phone and e-mails
Rick


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

I've never dealt with rabbitracing, but I can vouch for Lucky Bob's. I've ordered from Lucky Bob's several times now, and I've always gotten excellent service. He once called me himself to let me know that some parts I ordered were out of stock.

Greg at horacing.com is another online seller that has excellent service.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,guess you're not the guy wondering where your 400 bucks are :thumbsup:

Zach,i tried replying to your e-mail through here,not sure you got it.

I'm part of the order that's going Lyle S in Calgary Alberta.

You owe me a Difalco controller and a couple 100 ohm pots and a few other miscellenous things

Rick Wildman


----------



## oldfellow (Mar 21, 2007)

Add me to the growing list of unhappy customers. He's had my money for six weeks and I still don't have my parts.

Lyle


----------



## rabbitracing (Apr 13, 2009)

lyle i called rick yesterday I will call you today

he just told me that they are the same order 

thanks
zach


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*rabbit racing*

Zach, what about my order.You keep putting me off.I paid you dec 29 and have not got anything but a run around.
GARY


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Waiting on my order!*

Hi Zach;

Remember me. I sent you a check for $11.00, the middle of January, for 100 body pins, after two calls where you said you would send them out right away and no returned emails after two emails sent, I am still waiting! I had to make a 100 mile round trip to buy body pins for 1/29/11 and 1/30/11 races, because of non-shipment! I await your phone call and/or email and shipment of my pins.

Leo Belleville
[email protected]
407-498-0297


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm............Theme here?


----------



## oldfellow (Mar 21, 2007)

lyle i called rick yesterday I will call you today

he just told me that they are the same order 

thanks
zach

You didn't call me nor did you answer your phone when you e-mailed me to call you. Also, check your messages because your answering system is full.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Joe,this is what Zach owes us,the order is in excess of $500.00 US
Rick

Wizzard

1 DD500 - 15 Difalco HO Pro Controller
1 AMS05B 100 pair flat nose p/u shoes
2 C150C 100ohm coast pot with knob
20 RGSB22 Silicone bronze 22t crown gear
5 A3P12A P3 chassis with ball bearing rear

Scale Auto

1 164 34 G3 Spinner arm

Slottech

24 pair 2034 Slottech super hi temp brush springs


----------



## gordonmoney (Jan 15, 2002)

I wish you guys good luck. In his youth and inexperience with business, Zach has probably already spent the money and now has no money to go buy your goods. Not getting back to you is not a lack of organization, he's avoiding you. It would be nice if I'm wrong, but I doubt it.

Gordon


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Alright folks, before this gets too ugly, I'm going to remind everyone that this is a Family Forum and to please watch your language. I understand if you're frustrated about not receiving product that you've already paid for or your CC has been charged for. 

Also, keep in mind the policy of your Bank or CC Company, as most have a 30 to 60 days standard where you can reverse charges. *You should never be charged for products that aren't ready to ship.* I may be wrong, but am pretty certain that most states have that as a law, plus, I'm also pretty certain that it's a Federal Interstate Commerce Law. For those who are owed merchandise, I'd check out local/federal laws on the subject, as well as check w/your bank/CC's policies.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok. Enough bashing here fellas. I don't agree with all the posts here but have had a small issue myself with Zach but I choose to try and help rather than to crusify. I even offered to try and get some of the ordered stuff myself to ship for him. He is a very busy student. He has a ton of things going on therefore this is why I offer my help to him and to us. He will try to get his act together quikly because his window is closing. I explained that and he seems to be getting it. Remember he is 17 years old.

At 17 I was busy doing bad things not generating thousands of dollars in a hobby in which I love.

I get it that some are freaking pissed, and sympathize, like I stated, I too have had an issue with shipping and I took matters into my own hands. But he will be working on his shipping and more importantly social skills. He has some maturing to do.

I am going to give him a chance here because as the regular crew of sellers grow older, I need a place to buy from. And he is close to me and I offer him my help in getting stuff out ASAP. I hope you guys too will give him a chance to get his crap together.

Thanks for reading and sorry if I hurt any feelings here. Just the way I look at things in life.:wave:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Joe,
Your efforts are greatly appreciated! I hope Zach appretiates it as well.......


JS


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I can understand peoples frustration when you are waiting for parts to arive,especially when you have put out alot of money.I know Joe will tell it to him straight ,get his act together or go work in Mickey Dees.I have met him a few time and he seems to be a diamond in the rough.You cant help but like him.He is enthusiastic about the hobby and a little hyper.I think he will be at the Pa.show this Sat.I'll give him a smack and wake him up a little too.This is a small hobby base and if he doesn't straighten out fast,he will be gone even faster. Tom

Just found out he won't be at the Pa.show.The smack will have to wait.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Joe,
> Your efforts are greatly appreciated! I hope Zach appretiates it as well.......
> 
> 
> JS


Yes Jim he appreciates it. And sees we want to see him succeed. He is a bright money generator. And has his dad, a dynamite dude, right behind him too. He comes from a great family and think ultimatley it will all be good.



tomhocars said:


> I can understand peoples frustration when you are waiting for parts to arive,especially when you have put out alot of money.I know Joe will tell it to him straight ,get his act together or go work in Mickey Dees.I have met him a few time and he seems to be a diamond in the rough.You cant help but like him.He is enthusiastic about the hobby and a little hyper.I think he will be at the Pa.show this Sat.I'll give him a smack and wake him up a little too.This is a small hobby base and if he doesn't straighten out fast,he will be gone even faster. Tom
> 
> Just found out he won't be at the Pa.show.The smack will have to wait.



Hahaha yes it will Tom. Freaking kid wants to go race!!:freak: Go figure lol.

You will see me in your rear view all day saturday!!!:wave:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

We're willing to give the kid a chance.Harvey also vouched for him too,so i guess he can't be all that bad
And thanks Joe for the assistance.
Rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hornet said:


> We're willing to give the kid a chance.Harvey also vouched for him too,so i guess he can't be all that bad
> And thanks Joe for the assistance.
> Rick


No sweat Rick. Glad to help if I can.:dude:


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Dave G. said:


> I've never dealt with rabbitracing, but I can vouch for Lucky Bob's. I've ordered from Lucky Bob's several times now, and I've always gotten excellent service. He once called me himself to let me know that some parts I ordered were out of stock.
> 
> Greg at horacing.com is another online seller that has excellent service.


I have dealt with Greg several times and the only time I had a problem was when I tried to return some items. I returned them but never got credit as he said he never received them. He also didn't return emails for several months right after that so I just lost out.

I've had good luck with Lucky Bob's, Slot Pro, BRP, MEV and RRR.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Zach you're worry'ing me.
When you asked me to phone you today,and you don't answer lad,i'm starting to worry again.
I was under the impression you'd already shipped our order,but i'm starting to wonder why you'd want me to call you today,"if" the order has been shipped.
Has the order been shipped??
I replyed to your PM,with phone numbers for either me or Lyle,please phone either one of us,as we get nowhere phoning you.
Phone collect if need be
Rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Zach i just tried phoning you again,it's 7:30 you're time,5:30 our time.
I'm out the door to work,but you can call Lyle anytime today after 10:00 you're time.
Rick

Al we're trying to be patient with the young feller,but he's making it hard
Like i told Lyle,maybe it's a follow up call ,but after seeing Carters post over on POS,i kinda doubt it's a follow up call
PS:I didn't have nothing to do with moving things over to POS :wave:


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Strange stuff.

It seems in this tiny niche hobby where margins must be tiny that some retailers think it is OK to dicker us about.

I heard bad stuff about SlotPro, so never used him and TKO have lost any chance of getting any business this side of the pond forever. Add Rabbit to the list, which is tragic when one considers the dudes that ran it before.

Even more bizarre are the apologists for these people, and the forum mods who don't like threads like these.


----------



## rabbitracing (Apr 13, 2009)

Hornet said:


> Zach i just tried phoning you again,it's 7:30 you're time,5:30 our time.
> I'm out the door to work,but you can call Lyle anytime today after 10:00 you're time.
> Rick
> 
> ...


I talked to lyle today

thanks
zach


----------



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

I was expecting Zach at the NYCONN race this past Saturday to sell parts, he did not show up or call. Not to mention a few more unhappy people here.

http://www.planetofspeed.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=5608


----------



## John Reimels (Feb 17, 2011)

And I thought I was alone in my frustration dealing with Rabbit Racing. I only have $50 "in the game" and I'm still extremely disappointed. After reading the thread above, I feel bad for the folks that have real money tied up in this impending disaster. Maybe we were spoiled when Rabbit Racing would ship parts before receiving payment – we all paid on the honor system. I can see that things have to change but there’s really no excuse for not letting folks know the status of their order. As far as the “disorganized” excuse, Zach certainly cashed my check quick enough… I guess I’ll just keep my fingers crossed and hope I receive something in the future – in the meantime, I’m placing an order with Scale Engineering for the parts I need – I can’t wait for Zach to get his act together.

Extremely frustrated,
John Reimels


----------



## TK1 (Nov 18, 2010)

NYCONN has removed the Rabbit Racing link from its website.

TK


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*rabbit racing*

I got my parts, thanks Joe
GARY


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

RACERMAN said:


> I got my parts, thanks Joe
> GARY



Cool Gary.:thumbsup: I hope he got to everyone by now.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*No luck here!*

Nuff said!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

chopchange said:


> Even more bizarre are the apologists for these people, and the forum mods who don't like threads like these.


well, bizarre or not, the transactions I have had were satisfactory. truly, I am sorry that too many folks have not had the level of service that I experienced, and one of those is a very good friend. I don't think I apologized for Zach. I think I tried to explain things as I saw them. in the end the lack of proper business etiquette usually determines longevity. and, finally, if I am to be judged for my attempts to help solve a situation that is going from bad to worse, let me judged by my peers, not someone that apparently has no investment, other than to put someone down that they have never dealt with. yes, I'll speak my mind too. like it.....or.....don't! 


alpink


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

You did nothing wrong in my eye's Al.:thumbsup:

Guys,i think the moderator was more concerned with my choice of words.
I'm ex oil patch/wrench twister,so i can be kinda rude and crude at times with my choice of words.
I apologize to anybody offended by my wording of things,i'll try to be a little less rude and crude.
Rick


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hornet said:


> You did nothing wrong in my eye's Al.:thumbsup:
> 
> Guys,i think the moderator was more concerned with my choice of words.
> I'm ex oil patch/wrench twister,so i can be kinda rude and crude at times with my choice of words.
> ...


I don't think you need to apologize for anything, you were honest and upfront, let's not be over PC even out here in slot car world. Crappy service and a bad seller is what it is, excuses are for those who can't accept it or get it done...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hornet, OK, I didn't read any posts that were removed and I don't have a problem with any language. I do respect the need for less foul language on this forum for what ever reason the administrator deems necessary.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

There were posts removed,that i didn't know


----------



## rabbitracing (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey this is Zach

If anyone has any ???'s CALL ME!!!

908 868 0197

thanks
zach


----------



## John Reimels (Feb 17, 2011)

Call??? I did, you never replied. Questions??? I'll keep it simple - Where's my order???


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

I have dealt with Zach - and I have not had any problem with him what so ever.


----------



## John Reimels (Feb 17, 2011)

It's now been almost 7 weeks without a word from Rabbit Racing. I have no idea whether my order has been lost in the mail, parts are back ordered or I'm just being played with. For those that have had good dealing with Zach, could you PLEASE help me? Just a word from him, that's all I ask...

John Reimels


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*rabbit racing*

You have to keep after him on the phone. I finally got mine calling him everyday.i think Zach lost RABBIT RACING back to the original owners.
GARY


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I went to the website and read the email and the note by Zach, I guess the pressure was to much.

http://rabbitracing.com/Home_Page.html


----------



## chopchange (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank NDCB for that. I have no idea why his behaviour (and that of TKO) was tolerated as long as it was, since it encourages some other joker to screw us sometime in the future.


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Chop,

I'm with you 150% on your statement! Let's all celebrate the departure of a sore eye to the racing community. I HOPE that everyone FINALLY gets their parts. And I don't want to hear that "he's just a kid stuff." He was a kid when he was taking cats money and not sending out their products too!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Aw crap,i hope junior's good on his word to come through on orders,we haven't got anything yet.
On another note good to see Harvey's taking the name back:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

What's the status with RR? I still see Zach's name on the website. I see he has his new site listed as EZSlot.com but nothing shows up. Is Zach or Harvey at RR?

I Zach on Ebay under EZslot and the same location as RR.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

RR is back with Harvey, Zach doing his own thing entirely now. 

EZslots is correct. :thumbsup:


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, but when you go to RR Zach's name and number are still on the site. Does Harvey have a new site?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

440 said:


> Yeah, but when you go to RR Zach's name and number are still on the site. Does Harvey have a new site?



Ok I got it now. RR site still belongs to Zach and has to change the domain name. Harvey has the company. I am sure if he doesn't yet have a site, he will be getting one going to pedal his wares. :dude:


----------



## 440 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm tempted to just go to the store today and see who is there. Although, right now I'm closer to NJ Nostalgia.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Zack give Lyle another call.
This is 6 month's lad and we're still waiting for you to come through on your part of the deal.
Post office still giving you static,that's not gonna cut it anymore kid,we want our stuff,you took our money now hold up your end of the deal.
BTW:we've got 4 of the same exact controllers through Jim himself lately,and there was no problems with shipping them across the border,so we're getting really tired of your excuses kid.
Please send our stuff Zack,we don't care where you or how you come up with our stuff,just come up with it
Rick


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*zach*

this kid is trying to work a deal with autoworld so he could sell there cars, but they dont want anything to do with him because of all the stuff people are saying around the hobby world about him. i think if you are going to sell something make sure you can deliver when you say you will. and you sure as heck dont keep customers money.

good luck guys,
Richard


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I can respect those who currently have problems with Zach as buyers who haven't been given proper treatment. I have spoken to him on occasions and he has promised to make good. I cannot force him to do anything. and I am not defending or supporting him. but, I cannot imagine what a competitor in the retail business hopes to gain by bashing? I mean, seriously, is that supposed to make me want to buy from those who don't have enough sense when to NOT pile on? I truly hope that all those who Zach is in debt to get their items or refunds soon. in the meantime, I will be choosing my sellers with a little more scrutiny myself.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Does anyone have contact info for Harvey Goodwin??


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

The kid couldn't complete the orginal order ,as apparently he's having trouble with his suppliers,go figure,so he offered to send us a controller in exchange for the parts he can't get,this was a couple month's back now,and we've had every excuse known to man ran past us to why he can't ship a controller north.
I'd of hated to be a teacher at this kids school,you would'a got to know lots of excuses,the kids a genius at coming up with them.
Zach we want our stuff now,air freight it up if you have to,but get it here,we've waited way to long as it is lad.
Rick


----------



## John Reimels (Feb 17, 2011)

Also still waiting for order that was placed in mid-january. The only thing that happened fast was the cashing of my check... ARRRrrrgggg.....

John Reimels


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Has anybody tried contacting the local law enforcement here. To see if they can help with your dilemma.

Westfield Police Department
425 East Broad Street
Westfield, NJ 07090

Tel: 908.789.4000
E-Mail: [email protected]

Chief of Police
John Parizeau


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*How I got my order!*

I finally had to threaten him with mail fraud with the Postal Inspector and going to the state's Attorney General to file a case. It still took him 3 weeks even with that threat! My January order was finally received in April!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

John Reimels said:


> ....... The only thing that happened fast was the cashing of my check...
> 
> John Reimels


:freak:


----------



## rabbitracing (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok if i owe you you money give me your name address and amount. I will send a check with in 5 days 

Also Wheels63 do you think it is fun to bash a 17 year old kid when you are 50 and going through your mid life crisis and bashing a 17 year old kid makes you feel better? Are you that insecure? 

email me at

[email protected]

thanks
zach


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Zach,we don't give a damn how old you are,you made a deal with Lyle,now come through on your end kid.
BTW,what age are you,one time you tell me you're 19 ,and now you're saying 17,are you having a tough time remembering.
Kid when you take somebodies money,and don't come through on your word,you're now dealing in an adult world,and age doesn't mean a thing.
If you're old enough to figure out how to cash checks,you're old enough to realize you're gonna take a beating when you don't hold up your end of a deal,after you've spent other peoples money.
Another thing Zachery,is you're nigh onto impossible to track down by phone.
You said quite away go you would send Lyle a controller to make up for the short change in products you did,where is that controller Zach.
Remember kid,we've been trying to get our stuff from you from last year,so our patience level is nill now.
I'm not wheelz63 either so don't try to make some dumb-ass excuses about names,if you owe him something that's between you and him,so don't mistake him for me.
Zachery,you're the guy who's caused you're own problems,so don't try to claim you're the innocent babe,who shouldn't be bashed,grow-up kid,you're your own worst problem,not the guys you owe products.
You kinda flabergast me kid,on how you have the audicity to think you're being bashed,you're the guy taking other peoples money,and not holding up your end of the deal,that's "theft" Zach, in my opinion,what else would you call it,if you have a better description for what you're doing,by all means enlighten me
Call Lyle,by now you should have his number on speed dial:wave:
Rick


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Alpink/rabbitracing I think wheelz63 comment is a statement not a bashing! I think these buyers have been extremely patient. I would not have been so forgiving!
Zach you have received money in good faith and not sent the products within a reasonable amount of time. Theft! 70ss has the right idea.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh great....now the check is in the mail!

Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## DaleFan (Aug 2, 2003)

Mail Fraud is SERIOUS and there are a number of valid cases for it expressed in this thread. All the victims need is proof of payment through the mail and demonstrate they made an attempt to get product or their money back. Ignoring phone calls and/or emails is NEVER a valid excuse. Orders not filled since December of 2010 is way beyond anybody's definition of "reasonable". I'm with KiwiDave and Hornet on this mess.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

kiwidave, with all due respect, I don't think there is a pending transaction between wheels63 and Zach AKA rabbit racing. rather, wheels63 is a retailer. what purpose does it serve for anyone who never has had a transaction with Zach to be commenting on his business acumen? again, I am not defending him. he knows how I feel about this controversy. I see the kid at some of the slot car shows I go to and he is respectful, courteous and deals honestly in those forums. I do NOT condone what he is accused of doing in light of the many complaints here. I have even notified another HobbyTalker who has helped Zach to be careful about defending him on these pages because of the reputation that can be had for that. but, I have nothing to lose. you will notice I haven't taken a route that tarnishes anyone's reputation. I have questioned why a retailer would engage in the practices I see here and THAT retailer has not replied. again, I do NOT condone actions that are contrary to normal business practices and I have used what ever persuasion I can to try to get this made right. perhaps the suggestion for those who feel they have been ripped off, to contact the police, is the correct procedure to remedy this problem?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*the law*



Hornet said:


> Zach,we don't give a damn how old you are,you made a deal with Lyle,now come through on your end kid.
> BTW,what age are you,one time you tell me you're 19 ,and now you're saying 17,are you having a tough time remembering.
> Kid when you take somebodies money,and don't come through on your word,you're now dealing in an adult world,and age doesn't mean a thing.
> If you're old enough to figure out how to cash checks,you're old enough to realize* you're gonna take a beating* when you don't hold up your end of a deal,after you've spent other peoples money.
> ...


statements like this are just cause for internet investigation. an adult threatening a minor can garner extreme attention from federal law enforcement agencies and not only reflect on the person who posted this phrase, but adversely affect those who sponsor, monitor and support this chat forum. certain forms of expression are borderline, if not completely, criminal. I don't think that the persons who created this forum were interested in legal entanglements that this phrase could involve them in.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

You're taking that a bit out of context Al,the beating i'm talking about is his reputation on these bulletin boards.I'm pretty sure you know that,so you just blew you're comments above about not taking a side.
BTW Al why are you involved in this conversation now,seems to me i remember somebody saying they were done with protecting the kids rep,so outta curiousity just what do you have to gain here with your words of wisdom.
I'm gonna go out on a limb and think you want the post locked,so you really got me curious as to what your roll in this is,and just what have you got to gain by your involvement,you're kinda a wonder aren't you,Al,i'm not quite sure what to make of you
We've been trying for close to 6 months to get our stuff Al,just how would you go about handling things,the kid is nigh onto impossible to get ahold of,and being as how he's a couple thousand miles away,it's not like we're going to drive over on a Sunday afternoon and visit with the kid to get our paid for slotcar products.
The only thing he seems to respect and replies to seems to be these bulletin boards.
We've been giving the kid a huge break by not going to the proper authorities and having him charged,that's not our style,all we want is what's owed us,if you want to cover it,great,it's a DD500-15 controller,when can we expect it Al.:wave:
Rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

you, legally, can expect nothing. even if you take it to a court of law. a minor may NOT enter into a contract in the United States of America. your mileage may vary. :wave:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Hornet,
I can understand your not going to the athorities. Up until a point. By no one contacting them at this point only allows him to do this to others.Your not getting anywhere by any other means you have tried. Why not make a phone call to the local athority and find out what your options are? Same goes for anybody else wanting closure to their deal.I'm sure a knock on his door by the local police will go a long way to resolve this.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

And now i know the answer to your involvement Al,good to know:thumbsup:

70ss that's not our style,and the fact we're north of the border limits our options also,as we're not too sure who we should be contacting south of the border
Rick


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Al,
That is true about minors not being able to enter into a contract. But then common sense says he can not own a business. Somebody will have to be responsable for the minor (guardians). A phone call to authorities will get you a answer. A minor can not steal from you just because he is underage. If he didn't file for a business liscense and is doing business. I'm sure the Local,State and Federal Aggencies would like to know. As we all know they have their hand out wanting their share.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

This post might be getting carried away now.
I never started the post with any intention of a legal war,it was started because the only way to get ahold of the kid and get any action out of him seems to be through the social media network,but we do appreciate the advice given though.
Rick


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

No problem just thought a little phone call could help.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I am still waiting for my box of depends!

where are they!
I am leaking:freak:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

lol

Al, you sure did pull that quote out of context! LOL

minors have parents who may have to pay for what the kid did!

Kids can still be held responsible for crimes
if a kid walks into a store, grabs a box of cookies, that kid is under a implied contract that they will buy them and not walk out without paying


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey we all can't be Lawyers. 
But some of us did stay at a Holiday Inn last night.:wave:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Al I stand by my comments! I don't know wheels63 and have never dealt with him. I don't understand why you had to jump on him for making a fair comment? Retailer or not!
Tom offered to give him a "smack" earlier in this thread. No mention of "the law" then?
Al we are both entitled to our opinions. Hope you guys get your stuff and Zach isn't allowed to tarnish our hobby anymore. I'm done.

Al you have a PM.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Al somebody slide a burr under your saddle,i got guys e-mailing me about you and some of your stunts,you're not very well liked by the looks of it,what the hell have you been up to,that causes guys to e-mail me about you,hhhmmmm,questions.
I'm still puzzling over your involvement here,just what have you got to gain by being here
Rick


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:beatdeadhorse: Just my 2 cents :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the same guys who will talk about me behind my back are your friends?



Hornet said:


> Al somebody slide a burr under your saddle,i got guys e-mailing me about you and some of your stunts,you're not very well liked by the looks of it,what the hell have you been up to,that causes guys to e-mail me about you,hhhmmmm,questions.
> I'm still puzzling over your involvement here,just what have you got to gain by being here
> Rick


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Yup,and they're a couple of the more respected members in my opinion.
Just what is your purpose here Al.
I never really paid much attention to you ,till yesterday,and then when i get e-mails from well respected guys about you,you've kinda blipped my radar.
You seem to have a burr stuck somewhere Al,things not going good on the home front,cause man you're an argumentive type of guy aren't you,hey i'm one to talk ,that's like the pot calling the kettle black ain't it,i can be the same, slightly argumentive and opinionated,lots of guys will attest to that,but you got to learn to back off just once in awhile dude:thumbsup:
Hokay i'm off the soapbox now.
Rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I guess you got emails from the guy I gave a computer to, gave parts so his kid could race some more, gave bodies so he could resurrect more bodies, gave LEDs so he could continue making those wonderful lighted creations. those kind of well respected guys? or is it guys who won't allow you to repeat their IDs or actually print the accusations they make? because without knowing the crimes I am accused of or the persons making the accusations, it is all just hearsay or plain old fashioned lies. mendacity. can you smell it? and the biggest problem you have is assuming I have something to gain, some way I am going accrue wealth or fame or fortune. there are people who do what they think is right regardless of the outcome. back off? me? you must be thinking of some other Al!


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I will list some of the names

obama
reed
nancy P
b frank
gore


----------

